# to close for comfort



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My son and I were hunting a new area looking for ducks in north west PA zone. I was standing on the outside of a turn in a creek in the woods edge when a pair of ducks went over. When I turned to see if I could see where they were going the bank I was standing on gave way. I never felt bottom of the creek. I only had my gun by the sling with two fingers and I was kicking with my feet with everything I had to keep my head out of the water. I finally grabbed some grass and got my gun on dry ground as my son who was 40-50 yards away realized I was in trouble. I have never seen him run that fast LOL. I always wear my jacket outside my waders, good thing because I took very little water in. We stood there quite for a couple minutes realizing how close I was again. We all need to remember how fast things happen duck hunting. How dangerous even marsh hunting is. On another note when my son got home and gave his dog a bath he found over 30 ticks on him.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Glad it turned out like it did for you.I wear a wader belt and a knife on my side just for that reason

stay safe


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes I always wear a wader belt. Neoprene wader's are buyant until full but I wear breathables


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad it was just a close call.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> Yes I always wear a wader belt. Neoprene wader's are buyant until full but I wear breathables


why would neoprene not be buoyant even when full? i float on the surface when wearing my wet suit and it expressly holds water inside it. i have to add about 2-lbs to each ankle and wear a weight belt to just get neutral enough to dive.

have not tried with the neoprene waders and when i used to pull the big boat couple days ago, i went back for the wader belt as would have been stupid to drown at the boat ramp...

regardless, just curious about your "until" statement...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

High bank's are like fresh dug trench's,you Never walk the edges.Fissures form underneath the grass and all you need is to be stepping in the wrong spot and goodbye.Over 25 yrs. of trenching experience now retired.All's well that end's well.Glad you made it out 'cause I enjoy your post's.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you. Yes my wet suit was somewhat buoyant also. We did an experiment and went to the Fairport boat ramp and a friend of mine put on his neoprene waders that fit loose. He walked down the dock and jumped in. He floated but once the waders filled they were neutral buoyant so it's still better to keep the water out.


----------

